# Cupiennius coccineus



## Jmadson13 (Jan 30, 2006)

Picked up three of these beauties from Botar at the reptile expo this weekend. I can definitely say cage transfers get your blood racing with these little guys, *They are Fast!!*


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,

welcome to the "ctenid-fraction", let the addiction begin  

Greetings from Germany,

Stefan


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 30, 2006)

very nice!  I've been thinking about getting one of those for awhile now...guess I should do it, they look wonderful!

how did they react to you?  sprints to get away from you...or stand up and be aggresive?

Chris


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,

to my very best experience C. coccineus are quite calm spiders. They can be very quick with their movements, but i never ever encountered any aggressive behaviour with this species.

At one occassion a juvi male C. coccineus dared to throw a thread-posture towards my hand when i was cleaning his water dish, but he ran as soon as i touched his forelegs.  
Guess he just wanted to test how far he could go.... 

Other than that, i never witnessed anything else than hasty retreats.

Greetings,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree, these guys seem very unagressive. I figured a few of the less inoccous variety would be a good choice before I raise any Phoneutria sp.
I am definitely loving this genus of spider and look forward to trying more eventually


----------



## Botar (Jan 30, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> to my very best experience C. coccineus are quite calm spiders. They can be very quick with their movements, but i never ever encountered any aggressive behaviour with this species.
> 
> ...


Stefan,

Can you shed any light on when the males might be mature?  I've noticed some swelling of the pedipalps but I'm not sure if they are mature or not.

Botar


----------



## Steven (Jan 31, 2006)

- adult males have "open" palps.
the swelling of the pedipalps i've noticed 2 molts before maturity.
sorry no pictures of it.

- adult females have those "ridge" thing on the epygine:

example of C.getazi but it's the same with coccineus and salei as far as i know.


----------



## Botar (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks... you've just kept me from introducing the male too early.

Botar


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Yes!*

Hi,

thanks, Steven, for explaining that matter, i´ve nothing serious to add.

Recognizing the adult-stadium in some true spiders can be a real pain in the backside. Unfortunately there´s no "patent-solution". What has worked for me in the past, is a combination of counting the molts and measuring (and keeping track of course) of the time-distances between the molts.

If there´s a very unusual longer distance it might be time to check the palps (with males) for those afforementioned structures.... Don´t let youself get fooled by the outer appearance of it. The palps are often looking swollen from above when the spiders are just sub-adult, so it´s a must to check their undersides. If they look jet black and show structure, it´s time for some mating-attempt. If the male should happen to be freshly molted, give him some time to built a sperm-web and "load" the palps, before you introduce him to the female.

@ brigebane:

When you get into the Phoneutria, don´t let yourself get fooled by experiences with Cupiennius! While these two genus are quite similar in many ways, they´re definitely not in two cases: behaviour and toxicity....
Guess you don´t wanna learn the hard way where the differences start.

Take care!

Stefan


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 1, 2006)

Question Stefan, Does color have anything to do with dimorphism of adult males to subadult males. The male I picked up has molted once again and the carapace coloration is almost even shades of grey now. I usually hold little hope for coloration being a defining factor, but maybe so?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

grey colour? Sounds strange to me, could you please show us a pic?

To answer your question, to my experience colour is in no way an indicator to tell if this species is adult.

My former male changed to the "adult"-colouration some molts before his ultimate molt. What´s striking me funny is, he was of a gold-colouration, as all specimen of this species i´ve seen so far.... :? 

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, heres the male. Pardon the bad pic but I had to shoot through plastic with a flash as he was wedged behind a piece of cork attatched to the acrylic. I'll try and get a palp shot later.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Gorgeous spider!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the colouration on it its Got a yellowish appeal.

Any toxicity to them?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Feb 11, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Ok, heres the male. Pardon the bad pic but I had to shoot through plastic with a flash as he was wedged behind a piece of cork attatched to the acrylic. I'll try and get a palp shot later.


Hi,

looks exactly like mine did. When i refered to golden colour, i had been talking more about the legs than anything else, should have mentioned that earlier.

By the looks, this is not just most def a male, he shouldn´t be too far away from his ultimate molt. You really better start checking that palps....

Good luck on breeding then...  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, an eggsac was laid today:} Very excited now!
How long would you guess the eggs to hatch, Steven and Stefan? This is definitely going to be a first for me and I'm quite excited.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Mar 3, 2006)

*Awesome Spiders*

COngrats Jamison.. looks awesome.. let me know how the little buggers do, and I will be cheering for many babies for you.. soon you will have a spider factory to keep upo with Brians scorp factory.. Haha..good luck


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Nate! I'll keep you posted


----------



## High Lord Dee (Mar 2, 2015)

brigebane said:


> Well, an eggsac was laid today:} Very excited now!
> How long would you guess the eggs to hatch, Steven and Stefan? This is definitely going to be a first for me and I'm quite excited.


Hi guys,

I have had my adult female going on a year now.  When I purchased her, I was told she was a "virgin" being captive bred.  However, this morning when misting the enclosure I noticed an egg sac on her abdomen.  Mine is not as white as the one in the photo but more of a greyish black.  I am thinking it is unfertalized?  However, for precautions, can anyone tell me the size of the babies?  I have a standard window screen on the top of the enclosure and want to ensure the babies cannot escape as I enjoy being married!  I really don't want to try and re-locate her until after the sac hatches if possible?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 2, 2015)

If she's a virgin, then it's unfertilized for sure. If it's fertile for some reason, expect a ton of slings with about a 1/4"-1/3" legspan. You shouldn't have to worry about that though.


----------



## High Lord Dee (Mar 2, 2015)

Excellent.  Should be good either way then based on the size.


----------

